# Divisor de Frecuencias Bafles Audinac 747 en Audinac AT1000



## apopelka (May 8, 2012)

Que tal estimados, soy nuevo en el foro, estuve leyendo varios threads y la verdad que muy buena la info que tiran. No soy experto en electronica pero me doy maña leyendo e intruyendome un poco, justamente tambien en la facultad estoy aprendiendo cuestiones basicas de electricidad y componentes. 
En estos momentos estoy intentando volver a poner en marcha un ampli audinac AT1000 con unos bafles audinac 747, que era de mi viejo y fue bastante maltratado por quien sabe. Arranque con los parlantes, que estaban bastante bien por fuera, pero los divisores de frecuencias estaban jodidos, sobre todo los condensadores, asi que les pregunto lo siguiente:

1. Ambas placas no son iguales, osea, si en diagrama, pero difieren en los condensadores, mi pregunta es porque? los bafles son los mismos, fabricados el mismo dia, y no veo que sean equivalentes.

2. Tengo entendido que estos bafles se pueden mejorar un poco haciendoles unos cambios al divisor justamente, que componentes me recomiendan usar? estos tambien tienen los selectores de respuesta ajustable, y por lo que me han dicho, y yo estoy de acuerdo, quisiera anularlos, esta bien sacarlos asi nomas?

3. Si, por las dudas hay alguien de Rosario, Santa fe, dando vueltas por aca y y sabe o conoce a alguien que me pueda ver el ampli estaria muy agradecido, ya que no me animo a mucho mas que limpiarle y lubricarle los controles.

pd. Adjunto una foto de los divisores, desde ya muchisimas gracias. 

http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/610/img20120505120755.jpg


----------



## luisflorio (May 14, 2012)

hola en mercado libre estan vendiendo esos divisores de frecuencia y justamente es de rosario, yo estoy tratando de conseguir el circuito de los selectores xq compre unos bafes de esos y se los anularon me podrias pasar fotos de los selectores y valores de los componentes. saludos y despues te paso el link que ese vendedor.


----------



## apopelka (May 14, 2012)

Maestro, que tal, si ahi vi en ML la publicacion. No se si obtendre alguna mejoria con esos divisores, por mas de que sean Leea. Por lo pronto lo mas economico para mi es ponerle unos buenos condensadores con lo valores de fabrica (se ve que habian reemplazado los No polares, por dos polarizados en serie).
Por el tema de los selectores, yo voy a optar por sacarlos, no veo que tengan alguna funcion util, sobre todo por que podes ajustar los valores desde el mismo ampli y la verdad que esta lleno de resistencias y contactos lo que lo hace mas propenso a fallar. 
Igual, saque uno y le tome unas fotos, ahi te las adjuntos. Muchas de las resistencias estan carbonizadas pero para que tengas de referencia, en +6db, pasa derecho en +3db 275 medi 275k, en "normal" es 300k... Creeria que debe seguir aumentando en 25 para -3db y -6db pero me da 300k en las dos, fiajte que tengo varias resistencias bien negras. Para referencia el cable verde es el Input y el Amarillo el Output. Saludos.


----------



## luisflorio (May 15, 2012)

es mas complejo de lo que pense igualmente gracias, xq busque por todos lados y no hay diagramas de estos divisores, lo que podes hacer si no queres usar un divisor de frecuencia a los tweeters ponele un capacitor de pliester de 2.2uf x 250v para los medios proba con un capasitor de 22uf o 47 uf y a los woofer si te conviene ponerle una bobina de 1uH con un capasitor en serie de 10uf sin polaridad. espero te sea util.


----------



## ehbressan (May 16, 2012)

apopelka dijo:


> Maestro, que tal, si ahi vi en ML la publicacion. No se si obtendre alguna mejoria con esos divisores, por mas de que sean Leea. Por lo pronto lo mas economico para mi es ponerle unos buenos condensadores con lo valores de fabrica (se ve que habian reemplazado los No polares, por dos polarizados en serie).
> Por el tema de los selectores, yo voy a optar por sacarlos, no veo que tengan alguna funcion util, sobre todo por que podes ajustar los valores desde el mismo ampli y la verdad que esta lleno de resistencias y contactos lo que lo hace mas propenso a fallar.
> Igual, saque uno y le tome unas fotos, ahi te las adjuntos. Muchas de las resistencias estan carbonizadas pero para que tengas de referencia, en +6db, pasa derecho en +3db 275 medi 275k, en "normal" es 300k... Creeria que debe seguir aumentando en 25 para -3db y -6db pero me da 300k en las dos, fiajte que tengo varias resistencias bien negras. Para referencia el cable verde es el Input y el Amarillo el Output. Saludos.



Hola Apopelka, no te conviene ponerle cualquier divisor, ya que el resultado podria ser.....cualquiera !!
La mas fàcil es respetar el diagrama original y colocarle los valores de diseño.
Lo màs dificil, pero en donde seguramente obtendràs una mejora notable, es que diseñes vos unos nuevos divisores, basandote en cualquiera de los mètodos probados y usando los parametros Thiele Small de los parlantes, con lo que, seguramente, tambièn vas a tener que construir cajas nuevas (asi que ahi tambièn vas a tener que aprender sobre este tema).
Te recomiendo leer el tutorial de Ezavalla en el foro, sobre medir los paràmetros, o a Rod Elliott en los sig. links:

http://sound.whsites.net/tsp.htm
http://sound.whsites.net/lr-passive.htm

Aparte de Ezavalla, jfilas tiene posts muy buenos sobre parlantes, cajas y divisores pasivos.
Sds.


----------



## nicolas (May 16, 2012)

Muchachos les comento que yo tengo esos bafles y los tengo funcionando con un ampli Audinac PA-4000 y la verdad que los controles si funcionan y muy bien... lo unico que le hice fue reemplazar las resistencias carbonizadas de los selectores y nada mas, al divisor ni lo toque...

Fijense si pueden repararlo y tratar de dejarlo lo mas original posible porque tiene muy buen sonido...


----------



## luisflorio (May 16, 2012)

hola nicolas yo tengo los mismos bafles y apopelka me paso fotos de selector pero no se como se conectan vos podras pasarme un diagrama para conectarlos gracias


----------



## luisflorio (May 19, 2012)

nicolas dijo:


> Muchachos les comento que yo tengo esos bafles y los tengo funcionando con un ampli Audinac PA-4000 y la verdad que los controles si funcionan y muy bien... lo unico que le hice fue reemplazar las resistencias carbonizadas de los selectores y nada mas, al divisor ni lo toque...
> 
> Fijense si pueden repararlo y tratar de dejarlo lo mas original posible porque tiene muy buen sonido...



hola nicolas yo tengo los mismos bafles y apopelka me paso fotos de selector pero no se como se conectan vos podras pasarme un diagrama para conectarlos gracias


----------



## Lapua (Mar 11, 2013)

Resulta que tengo unos Audinac 747 de la década de los 70 que los conseguí por internet y en 
5 años no vi ninguna publicación de estos bafles en el estado inmaculado que los conseguí. 

En un desafortunado accidente que todavía no me lo perdono se me callo un ventilador de pie de lleno en el woofer Leea de 12', en la catástrofe se le hizo un tajo desde la suspensión pasando por el diafragma hasta el centro pero sin dañar el centro. 

Lo primero que hice fue googlear a ver si conseguía el cono original solo, para mi desgracia no encontre nada y no quisiera tener que desperdiciar un bafle entero para sacarle el woofer e instalarlo en el mio..

Osea que este tajo me tiene mal, cada vez que lo veo me enveneno, son unos bafles que les tengo mucho cariño desde la infancia. El tajo por suerte es como un corte limpio depende el angulo no se ve a simple vista.

Probandolo con bastante potencia con el dedo a menos de 1 cm apenas se percibe el escape de presion, la verdad no siento diferencia sonora entre el que esta roto y el que esta impecable. Los probé 3 segundos a mucho volumen parece que los 2 empiezan a distorsionar al mismo tiempo. Pero igualmente me tiene mal, quiero tenerlos sanos =(

Mi pregunta es, abra alguna especie de parche o cinta muy finita que se pueda colocar desde la parte trasera y que pueda unir el tajo dejándolo mas hermético sin comprometer mucho la calidad del sonido? O algún pegamento especial para usarlo a modo de "soldadura" también del lado de adentro

Les pregunto obviamente también si alguien sabe donde puedo adquirir el parlante original.
Muchas gracias por su tiempo!

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-446611329-bafles-audinac-747-_JM_ 

Estos son los mios el de la izquierda es el que ahora esta herido


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 11, 2013)

Yo lo pegaría *con mucho cuidado* desde atrás con Perbond (de Suprabond) , ayudandote con un mondadientes.

El Perbond es pintable , así que luego podés disimular con un marcados negro si algo se ve de frente.

Mínimo 48 horas de secado


----------



## Lapua (Mar 11, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Yo lo pegaría *con mucho cuidado* desde atrás con Perbond (de Suprabond) , ayudandote con un mondadientes.
> 
> El Perbond es pintable , así que luego podés disimular con un marcados negro si algo se ve de frente.
> 
> Mínimo 48 horas de secado


 

Gracias por tu respuesta, si estaba pensando en algo como la gotita para que quede firme y no se desestabilice pero creo que no se bancaria mucho tiempo las vibraciones.. Igualmente voy a tener q*ue* evitar que no sobresalga del lado de afuera porque el parlante es color beige :/ Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 11, 2013)

La gotita es *demasiado rígido* , se chorrea y deja manchas de vapor blancas , el Perbond es un caucho pero no de siliconas , y pega cualquier cosa con cualquier cosa, es mas manejable , no chorrea y será mas flexible.

Hay Perbond gris y blanco , yo colorearia el blanco con un toque de esos pomos marrón u ocre para tonalizar pinturas , lo prepararía primero dentro de un frasquito.

Saludos !


----------



## Lapua (Mar 12, 2013)

Te agradezco mucho el dato, hoy mismo pienso comprar el perbond =) Saludos!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2013)

Y el pomo de tonalizador ocre y/o marrón


----------



## Lapua (Mar 12, 2013)

Tenes razón ya me estaba olvidando


----------



## Nestor64 (May 1, 2013)

Audinac 747, la fotocopia es grande (ademas es fotocopia de una copia del servicio tecnico) por eso esta en 2 partes, solo hay ke unirlas.
Tengo tambien el divisor del 735 y del 718, si lo necesita avisen nomas.

Saludos


----------



## luisflorio (May 17, 2013)

hola hace mucho que estaba buscando el circuito de las llaves selectoras de Db de los 747, pregunta las resistencias de cuantos watts son? y usa los mismos valores para medios y agudos? por que arme unos bafles de 4 vias y me gustaria agregarle los atenuadores intercalados al divisor de frecuencia.
muy buena la infomarcion me gustaria los circuitos de los otros divisores que tenes o si sabes de algun link de donde bajarlos te lo agradeceria.  saludos luis


----------



## Nestor64 (May 17, 2013)

Por el tamaño de las resistencias del 747 calculo *qu*e deben ser de 5 watts


----------



## seralemi (Nov 3, 2013)

Nestor64 dijo:
			
		

> Audinac 747, la fotocopia es grande (ademas es fotocopia de una copia del servicio tecnico) por eso esta en 2 partes, solo hay ke unirlas.
> Tengo tambien el divisor del 735 y del 718, si lo necesita avisen nomas.
> 
> Saludos



Hola Nestor64, acabo de ver tu publicación y me sorprendió, donde conseguiste el diagrama?. Mirá yo tengo unos bafles Elite de Ranser pb320 de 4 vías 8ohms (fines de los 70) y no consigo datos del divisor de frecuencias, como por ejemplo los cortes de las mismas. Te adjunto unas fotos de los bafles y también del esquema del divisor dibujado por mi. Las inductancias las medí con un multimetro.

Saludos.


----------



## andong (Nov 21, 2013)

Nestor64 dijo:
			
		

> Por el tamaño de las resistencias del 747 calculo *qu*e deben ser de 5 watts




Gracias muy util tu aporte es lo que estaba buscando. ya tengo todo para armar mis cajas y no sabia como conectar los twetters si en serie o paralelo, ahora ya tengo el diagrama saludos


----------



## GabGab (Sep 18, 2018)

Buenas!! Revivo este tema!! Tengo el divisor de los bafles y fueron modificados, queria saber si alguien tiene los valores de los electroliticos de este modelo en particular, les subo una foto para que los conocedores me puedan indicar de ser posible dicho modelo! Gracias!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 18, 2018)

Que modelo es ?


----------



## pandacba (Sep 18, 2018)

Podes poner una foto por la parte inferior?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 18, 2018)

Dada la edad de esos baffles, el valor de los capacitores es mas bien anecdotico. Yo trataria de medir al menos las curvas de impedancia y los T/S de los parlantes para intentar simular la respuesta y recalcular el filtro en base a los inductores disponibles.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 19, 2018)

En este post tenés todo lo que preguntás: Divisor de Frecuencias Bafles Audinac 747 en Audinac AT1000
Que tal si lees TODO el tema?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## GabGab (Sep 19, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> En este post tenés todo lo que preguntás: Divisor de Frecuencias Bafles Audinac 747 en Audinac AT1000
> Que tal si lees TODO el tema?



Lo lei completo, los diagramas son de otros modelos no del que tengo yo, era una consulta que creo es, para lo que esta el foro.

Gracias DOSMETROS, eso era lo que necesitaba!! Muy amable!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 19, 2018)

GabGab dijo:


> los diagramas son de otros modelos no del que tengo yo,



El dibujo de Dosmetros es EXACTAMENTE el mismo que está en el post que te pase, y la plaqueta también es la misma. La unica diferencia son leves cambios en los valores de los capacitores para ajustarlo a la serie actualmente disponible. Y es más: en el diagrama original que te pasé dice como tenés que armar los capacitores para que queden no-polarizados...


----------



## GabGab (Sep 19, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El dibujo de Dosmetros es EXACTAMENTE el mismo que está en el post que te pase, y la plaqueta también es la misma. La unica diferencia son leves cambios en los valores de los capacitores para ajustarlo a la serie actualmente disponible. Y es más: en el diagrama original que te pasé dice como tenés que armar los capacitores para que queden no-polarizados...




Gracias !!! Cuando te referis a la serie actual, de que se trata?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 19, 2018)

Se trata de los valores de capacitores que están normalizados en la actualidad (*la serie E6 para los capacitores*), que son diferentes de los que había en los 70s/80s, época de los Audinac 747


----------



## GabGab (Sep 19, 2018)

Muchas Gracias!!!! Un golaso esa data!!!


----------



## Sdppm (Oct 25, 2019)

En casa tengo dos bafles con parlantes audifiel como los Audinac por ahí ese crossover mejore el sonido

Acá está el audifiel, como no tengo un medidor de inductancia le voy a poner otro crossover


----------



## Sdppm (Jul 2, 2021)

Conseguí  los divisores para mis parlantes audifiel... de a poquito  los iré  armando...


----------

